# White mixed breed rooster/hen.



## RobSLP (Aug 24, 2021)

So far I've posted 3/5 of our flock we got from my kid's 2nd grade class this past spring and so far people seem to think the 3 I've posted are all roosters. Here is number 4. She/he has been quiet/no noise. Beautiful markings but the feathers are starting to get pretty pointy and I'm noticing more aggressive behavior. Hoping she is just trying learning from the boys. I'm hoping for at least 2 of them being hens. Don't want to leave 1 alone. It's the white one.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Those pictures aren't the best but it's a rooster. Where do u get all these roosters from?


----------



## RobSLP (Aug 24, 2021)

2nd grade science, they incubated eggs during and hatched in April. I took all 5, but doesn't look like I'm getting lucky.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Cockerel.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You can set the bachelor boys up in their own pen. Very often they will get along just fine.


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

Love those mixed tail feathers!


----------



## RobSLP (Aug 24, 2021)

unfortunately 3 of the 4 are noisy. We live in town and roosters are not allowed in town.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

RobSLP said:


> unfortunately 3 of the 4 are noisy. We live in town and roosters are not allowed in town.


Well, best of luck rehoming/butchering them. They're pretty boys.


----------



## RobSLP (Aug 24, 2021)

We have somebody that lives out of town who is taking them. Thought about butchering, but don't think my kids are ready for that circle of life moment. Especially since it was a school project.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

ChickenMom24 said:


> Love those mixed tail feathers!


Yes, I can't get over his majestic color!


----------

